# Magnaflow exhaust for 04



## GasTireOil (May 26, 2007)

I was going to local muffler shops to try and purchase some magnaflow mufflers for my 04 gto but it seems that they dont exist unless you buy a cat back system. On the 04's the muffler length is very short and seem to be rare to purchase so many aftermarket companies made very few or none at all. I was wondering if anyone knew of site to order just magnaflow mufflers, i still have yet to call the company itself! Most standard length ones are 14" while the 04 are maybe 9"-10" or shorter have not actually measured them yet.


----------

